# [SOLVED]dhcpcd kills my router?

## jiandingzhe

My computer connects to a small 5-port router. The router works fine with many other computers running windows and fedora. However when I configure my newly-installed Gentoo using dhcpcd, something strange happens.

The first time I run "dhcpcd -L", it claims that an IP address was assigned. But it fails any further operations after printed that message, and exits caused by timeout, or waiting there forever if "-t 0" were used.

After that, if I run dhcpcd again, even the IP address won't be received. Moreover, the router will not give any new IP to newly-connected machine, although exist connections still works.

I know there may be something wrong with this router, because I tried this Gentoo computer on another place and dhcpcd works. However there must be something special with dhcpcd, because all other systems works fine with this router.

Any hints about this weird situation? Thanks a lot!!!Last edited by jiandingzhe on Wed Aug 03, 2011 3:02 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DONAHUE

use fixed ip to avoid the problem.

what does dmesg say about the dhcpcd attempts?

----------

## jiandingzhe

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> use fixed ip to avoid the problem.
> 
> what does dmesg say about the dhcpcd attempts?

 

If I firstly down the interface and run dhcpcd, I can firstly see messages about eth0 is up. And after failure, I can see a message: "no IPv6 router found".

If the interface is up, running dhcpcd won't give any message to dmesg.

----------

## DONAHUE

recommend using a kernel with no ipv6 support in it.

in menuconfig:

 *Quote:*   

> [*] Networking support  ---> 
> 
>  --- Networking support
> 
> Networking options  ---> 
> ...

 

----------

## jiandingzhe

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> recommend using a kernel with no ipv6 support in it.
> 
> in menuconfig:
> 
>  *Quote:*   [*] Networking support  ---> 
> ...

 

I tried. It won't help.

----------

## DONAHUE

did you try using fixed ip? if using fixed ip fails you can conclude that the nic hardware and/or the nic driver are incompatible with the router.

net-misc/dhcp in the testing branch (~amd64 for me) can be emerged ("stable" fails to emerge) and will provide dhclient. dhclient can be used instead of dhcp and may give better results.

----------

## jiandingzhe

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> did you try using fixed ip? if using fixed ip fails you can conclude that the nic hardware and/or the nic driver are incompatible with the router.
> 
> net-misc/dhcp in the testing branch (~amd64 for me) can be emerged ("stable" fails to emerge) and will provide dhclient. dhclient can be used instead of dhcp and may give better results.

 

The fixed IP and DNS does work, and I solved the problem by removing dhcpcd and using dhclient. Now I got a working system that can ask questions on gentoo forum. Thanks a lot!

----------

